# Installation Windows



## syl9 (29 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a installer Windows via Boot Camp sur mon MacBook Pro 2016 sous Sierra 10.12, après plusieurs essais je bute toujours au même endroit..
Voici comment je procède :
- Lancement de Boot Camp, je sélectionne l'espace pour la partition Windows et l'ISO de windows téléchargé sur le site de Microsoft.
- Boot Camp telecharge le logiciel pour windows (très long d'ailleurs, environ 2h) puis le Mac redémarre pour installer Windows.
- Ensuite je tombe sur le menu suivant ou l'on voit bien la partition Bootcamp, seulement je ne peux pas installer windows dessus (cf message : Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation)






- Lorsque j'essaye de Formater cette partition, La partition se renomme donc en "vide" mais le message persiste, toujours impossible d'installer windows dessus :





Voici ce que me dis l'utilitaire de disque :





Si je supprime la partition lors crée par Boot Camp, celle-ci passe en espace non alloué:





Je peux cliquer sur suivant et l'installation de windows démarre pendant quelques secondes...





Puis plante avec le message suivant :





A partir de ce moment là, je suis planté, Boot Camp ne veut plus reformer le disque en une seule partition, je suis obligé d'effacer tout le disque et de réinstaller le mac avec Time Machine..





Si je relance la partition de Windows, je vois que beaucoup de partition ont été crée, cependant je ne peux toujours pas installer windows...










Savez vous d'où vient le problème ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Que te renvoient depuis le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) les commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list
diskutil info disk0s1*


----------



## syl9 (29 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Que te renvoient depuis le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) les commandes :
> *diskutil list
> ...



Pour l'instant j'ai reformater le Disque du Mac et réinstaller Sierra en attendant d'avoir la solution...
Si personne n'a de solution, alors je re-tenterais l'installation et je te donnerais le renvoi des commandes.
Tu les veut dans quelle configuration ? Avec un Formatage du disque Boot Camp, ou avec une suppression ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Janvier 2017)

Tu devrais retenter une install via Bootcamp. C'est bien windows10 que tu tentes d'installer?


----------



## syl9 (30 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu devrais retenter une install via Bootcamp. C'est bien windows10 que tu tentes d'installer?


Oui Windows 10 téléchargé sur le site de microsoft, j'ai essayé avec le version Familiale et Professionnel mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai déjà essayé au moins 5 fois de l'installer avec Bootcamp mais sans succès...


----------

